# Chihiros Led Light (A Series)



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Great light! I have 36cm/21W unit. I was surprised how strong light it can produce. Good thing is that it has a dimmer so you can adjust it for your needs. Quality is also good for Chinese product.
I hang it as over tank light:


----------



## Soulstar (Aug 27, 2013)

shaman. said:


> Great light! I have 36cm/21W unit. I was surprised how strong light it can produce. Good thing is that it has a dimmer so you can adjust it for your needs. Quality is also good for Chinese product.
> I hang it as over tank light:


Is that whole setup (light stands and holding clips) all from Chihiros?


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I bought one for a replacement on my fluval spec. Very impressed so far, I do find it very white though. The fact that it's super bright and dimmable is a huge bonus. It does run pretty hot though at 100% power. Some of the bay vendors state the temps it runs at. Mine is turned down a few notches so it's just warm.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...ce-fluval-spec-light-upgrade-replacement.html

.


----------



## harrynolan27 (Dec 31, 2015)

Was asking about these for a 5.5 gallon in a thread I started. Didn't get any feedback but I went ahead and ordered the 40cm. Hopefully it fits my tank. Shipping says it'll be here in 2-4 weeks. I can try to give you a little feedback once I've got it and had it on the tank a few weeks if you want to wait that long. Everything I've seen and read about these sounds promising and if it is you can't beat that price.

Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

Soulstar said:


> Is that whole setup (light stands and holding clips) all from Chihiros?


It is this: Easypet Lamp Hanging Stand Kit Adjustable 7-13cm Wide 250cm [A09185 Easypet Light Stand] - $12.00 : Hinterfeld.com


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

I use this light in addition to the bIue lights on the stock Fluval Spec V which I took apart to remove the curved chrome bracket. The Chihiros is very bright, I leave it on the next to dimmest setting.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------

